# Babysitting Vizsla



## JutkasPeople (Jan 22, 2010)

Greetings!

We have had our darling little Vizsla pup for 2 weeks now, she's enrolled in puppy headstart and good manners classes (clicker training method) and we are enjoying her so much.

We are currently babysitting our favorite male Vizsla in all the world, an 8 month old neutered male - he's loaded with energy and is lots of fun but is just now starting his training. The dynamics between the two pups are good, however, I am finding a little bit of food guarding starting. The little one does her level best to stand up to the big guy, but usually ends up between mom or dad's legs asking to be rescued. Any tips you can give me would be warmly welcomed.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Put down more than two food bowls, and space them far apart in corners.
Let that male know in no uncertain terms that he is not to force her off food. You'll be doing his owner a favor.


----------



## JutkasPeople (Jan 22, 2010)

It was actually the puppy that was attempting to force the older dog off his food - not the other way around. Things seem to have settled down; it was a big change for everyone involved, the dogs, the benevolent leaders, bringing the second dog into the house, but we seem to be coping fairly well for the time being. If the issue arises again, I will try the multi-bowl technique.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Apologies. I misread your initial post. I thought the older dog was pushing her around. 

My experience has been that once they realize that there are multiple food bowls down they stop messing with each other. Of course mine go from one bowl to the other and sometimes eat out of the same bowl at the same time, all the while cleaning up the kibble the other one is dropping. They've worked it out between the two of them.


----------



## JutkasPeople (Jan 22, 2010)

I was not clear in my post that it was the 10 week old who was guarding the food - not the bigger dog - no need for apologies!


----------

